# Paralabidochromis chromogynos



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello

I'm looking for someone who possess this kind of fish and could probably deliver some. I hope it is not to far away ;-)

In the web I found different statements of max size, between 4,5 in and 7 in. Which one is correct?

Moin,

haelt jemand von euch die oben genannte Art oder moechte sogar Tiere davon abgeben?

Ich finde im Netz unterschiedliche Groessenangaben von Boehner 17cm und 4,5 in, damit etwa 12 cm auf englischsprachigen Seiten im Netz. Welche stimmt nun?


----------



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

Nobody got an idea?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you mean Paralabidochromis chromogynos? Can't help you with that, but would suggest you try posting in the trading post.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

dave at davesrarefish.com


----------



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

@ Tim
yes, youre right!

@fulu
I canÃ‚Â´t find P. chromogynos in stock? You got a closer look?

I need a trader who is able to export fishes. No matter about the size, I like to take them fry too.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

that is a hard fish to find here. and i know there are none in germany.

i have been looking for a group for a while. i find a few here and there but not really what i want.

if i come across some i will let you know. it will cost quite a bit to get them over to germany. about $1100 i think.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i may be mistaken but i believe that some were sent to france as part of an exchange. i would verify this via the hccc, also since your in germany id check with the guys at hap.org


----------



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

> about $1100 i think.


Funny guy!

Hey Fulu, with Marco Welss I had spoken. He send ca. 450 fishes to the USA (http://www.welss.de/Versand%20USA.html) and if I found some he likes to get these too.

That there will be some in france sounds good. In netherlands are some too. But only one breeding group and the owner waits for some fry.

If you know more please contact me. :dancing:


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, these have been advertised on http://www.aquabeek.nl/victoria.php for quite a while, a friend of mine popped over from the UK but they had none in store. I'm also after some so in time i hope more will become available.
I thought Albin from Sweden had some but you will have to check.
Paul
:thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Dag
There are none in France but Albin in Sweden has some.
xris


----------



## Snoopdaggydag (Jan 10, 2011)

Houhou at these time it start to move 

IÃ‚Â´m in contact with Aquabeek, they lost their breeding group. :? So they use their fishes for sale to breed. When they got young fishes they like to give me a notice.

Could someone give me an email or number from Albin? He use this board too?

Thanks a lot! :dancing:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

RE As soon as  I get it I'll send it to you by mp.
xris :thumb:


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Good luck with finding your group. It took me four years to get my group of 3 males and 3 females. I have seen them many times for sale in the US, but always males only. I wish I could help you out with your search, but I am sure you will find some.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Snoopdaggydag said:


> > about $1100 i think.
> 
> 
> Funny guy!
> ...


i know marco and was able to get a few of the species that were sent to california. i dont think it will be too much longer before some us species get sent that way. hopefully the chromogynos comes too. :thumb:

read this link
http://cichlidsofvictoria.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=725


----------

